# are the new collections ....



## Mac_Wendy (Aug 4, 2009)

out this thursday- 6th august - in stores, ie glasgow, i know they are online but im going friday and dont want to make a wasted journey, thanks x im after love that look


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Yes! I'm itching for Love That Look!_

 
aww thanks, ohhh all excited now,


----------



## inconspicuous (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep!  

I called the Pro line (UK) to place my order when I saw the items on the main MAC site, but she told me Graphic Garden is online and Harvey Nichols only, Love That Look would be available in stores and on the Pro line on Thursday.  Baby Bloom was already out though so I reserved the two balms I wanted =]


----------

